# Jerry higgins



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

*Ive heard of jerry higgins he is famous can you guys tell me why?? And can u guys post pictures of birds bred by him?

- Jasmeet​*


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Jasmeet go to rollerpigeons.com and there is a post with pictures of his birds. If you google his name with rollers you will see some of his birds also. Joe


----------

